# History Disappears



## albrigi (Jul 31, 2013)

This seems to be something in my newly installed LR5.  

In the past I could flip up and down my editing history in the Develop module.  Now, the latest post in history is "Post-Crop Vignette Style: Paint Overlay".  If I look in Effects on my right screen, Paint Overlay shows up there with Amount set to zero. At the bottom of my History list is my image import and its date.  If I look at the original import by clicking on that first history import, all of my history vanishes and I'm left with just the import and the above-mentioned "Post-Crop Vignette Style: Paint Overlay".  

Any idea whats going on here and how do I turn this style off and get my history back?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 31, 2013)

That's a known bug (fixed in the newly announced LR5.2 RC), it was specifically mentioned in the original LR5 release notes:



> _Photos adjusted using Process Version 2003 incorrectly display a “Post Crop Vignette: Paint Overlay” History step. Selecting a subsequent History State can reset existing settings that follow that state in the History panel. This reset cannot be undone, effectively deleting any settings that have been applied after the selected History State. This only occurs with images adjusted in PV2003._



I'm afraid you will have lost the history for any images that you've clicked on prior to that PCV entry in the history panel. Avoid doing any more until you upgrade to LR5.2, or consider installing the 5.2 Release Candidate.


----------



## albrigi (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Jim.  That is a big help.  

That said, when I go to upgrade within LR5.0 I'm told that Im up to date.  Do I need to go to the Adobe site to download?

Alan


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 31, 2013)

Here you go Alan: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom5-2


----------



## albrigi (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Victoria.  Do you know if this is an interim quick fix or is it a full blown release?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 1, 2013)

It's a release candidate Alan, so there will be a final 5.2 at some point.  That said, this RC has less bugs than the 5.0 final...


----------

